
I trained an AI to generate propaganda - rwiggum
https://guy.bz/projects/stylegan/propaganda
======
anigbrowl
This is fascinating but (as an artist, not a propagandist) also somewhat
depressing; the ability to just churn out endless examples of what-something-
looks-like using GANs is in stark contrast to the time commitment required to
explore the aesthetic possibilities of various media or techniques and kind of
kills the motivation for doing so.

------
eskpe
Well it generated something

